# Flying from AZ to NJ...Would like to take handgun, how can I?



## AZ (Jul 3, 2011)

Soon to be taking a week long trip to NJ. I live in AZ and I know the gun laws are quite different. I read on TSA that its ok to fly with a firearm. But when I get to NJ what then? I will only be taking the handgun from newark airport to my hotel (in newark). Leaving it in my room until I fly back to AZ. Wondering If I will encounter any issues. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

here is a link to the state police guidelines..... New Jersey State Police - Transporting a Firearm Into / Through the State of New Jersey

do NOT carry hollow points, NJ is not hp friendly.... hope it helps


----------



## AZ (Jul 3, 2011)

Yea I read that too. IT seems I should be ok. As long as i dont carry it on me or anything. Like I said I will only be carrying it from airport to hotel then back again to leave NJ. I just dont want to have my gun taken soon as I step off the plane ya know, or arrested. Thanks ya Ill def get some FMJ


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Were it me, I would not take a handgun into New Jersey. It is one of the most gun-unfriendly states in the US, with convoluted and draconian laws which are arbitrarily enforced by anti-gun cops and anti-gun courts.

Recently, a guy had his legally-owned guns locked in approved containers in the trunk of his car, as he moved from a gun-friendly state into New Jersey. He was arrested, convicted, and sent to prison on a tiny technicality, and is now a felon with a record. He was pardoned by the governor, but he is still forbidden from ever owning firearms again.

I suggest against your plan.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i completely agree.... when i lived in philly i would leave my CC at home when i crossed the bridge.... but then again i never crossed the bridge if i wasnt visiting a friend who had a nj ccw and an extra gun


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Do NOT take your gun to NJ.
You are not legal under any NJ defnitions.
Get caught and you're going to at least wind up in court.

AFS


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

AirForceShooter said:


> Do NOT take your gun to NJ.
> You are not legal under any NJ defnitions.
> Get caught and you're going to at least wind up in court.


True.
Don't do it.
If you get caught, you WON'T be flying home.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I am having a hard time seeing the benefit of carrying a gun thousands of miles in an unaccessable condition (in baggage) into an unfreindly state and return. At what point in your travel do you believe it will be of use to you?

I am also having a hard time understanding why anyone would want to visit New Jersey!!!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

TOF said:


> I am also having a hard time understanding why anyone would want to visit New Jersey!!!


when i lived in philly i noticed you paid tolls only when you crossed the bridges to LEAVE new jersey..... and people were happy to pay, cause it was worth it.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Unless you are law enforcement, I'ts doubtful that you would be approved to carry on an aircraft. The pilot has the final say and even being an LEO is no guarantee that you would be permitted to carry. Bite the bullet and check it in your luggage. Make sure you contact the airline on their requirements for gun stowage.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

hud35500 said:


> Unless you are law enforcement, I'ts doubtful that you would be approved to carry on an aircraft...Bite the bullet and check it in your luggage...


If I read the original post correctly, the OP is not thinking of carrying his pistol onto the plane while it's on his person. Further, he seems to know how to carry his gun in his luggage. The question he asked had to do with the laws involved in taking his pistol into New Jersey, not how to get it there.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I see. I'm with everyone else. Why take a gun to NJ ? It'd be easier to get one into Mexico !


----------

